# My very first homing pigeons have arrived.



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

My very first homers arrived yesterday. I have 4 pairs, and 2 squeekers. I will probably have lots of little questions over the next bit. 

So lets start with: 

when I read 1 and a half ounces per bird, is that by dry measure ( like a measuring cup) or by Weight? 

The Prisioner breeders, do they eat the restricted diet as mentioned in question one, or do I feed them free choice because they are laying and feeding?


----------



## whiterockfarm (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm excited for you! I am waiting on a delivery of 2 squeakers, my first also. I am looking for more white homers...but meanwhile, I am going to follow your thread to learn vicariously! Thank you for posting, and I hope you will accept me as a fellow newbie and learning buddy!


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi, 

I have a couple more questions already........ I see lots of videos for making the feeders that the birds can't get in, but how many inches of feeder do I need for each bird? and how far apart do you put the dowels?


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

My feeders have dowels about 1 1/4" to 1 1/2" center to center. They were home-made and vary a bit but the birds cannot get IN the feeders so they work just fine. For water ( in the winter ) I use black rubber horse feed pans with a 4 legged "table" over them allowing about 1 1/2" to get their head under the "table" ( top).( if left oped the would bath in them ). When they freeze you take them outside and jump on the to break-up the ice. Never had on break after using them for 15 years or more. In the summer I use the "bullet" shaped water containers. 
I put Winsmore vitamins , apple cider vinegar, red cell in the water, alternating the stuff. Some recent threads on here list this stuff and the amounts too.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

I feed my birds with a measuring cup I feed about an once per bird and sometimes a little bit more if they eat it all up fast now I pick up all un eaten food and my breedes I feed them and keep them with food all the time if they have baby's in the nest. Water I change every day clean water is a must that's where a lot of the bacteria comes in water with poop in it. Wildcat hunter is right apple cider vinegar is very good for your birds use 1 cap full per gallon of water not enough to change the taste But enough clean there system.


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

Very good information, I love that everyone is so helpful.. when the birds are on a restricted amount of food, then how many inches of trough per bird do I need to make sure they can all eat at one time?


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

I got some roosts in the loft now, and they were hopping all over them within a few minutes of installing them..... 

One guy was standing in the corner with his neck feathes all puffed up cooing up a storm. A smaller bird came over to him and rubbed up against him, and climbed on him. Then she moved off him and let her mate her.... So I am pretty sure they are a pair.... I only have one nest box built so far, so I have to get at that after work tomorrow!


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

Congratulations it sounds like you are on your om your way.


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

One laid an egg today, so I have to get nest boxes built! They won't be those fancy ones with the front, I need them too quickly for that, but I have to build something fast!


----------



## treejumper (Mar 6, 2013)

*Watters*

I use a 5 gal bucket with a lid cut 2in sq hole 2in high you can cut one on each side in the winter I put a light bulb under the lid in the bucket that keeps it from freezing works good for me ig you only got a few birds tou could use a galon bucket


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

treejumper said:


> I use a 5 gal bucket with a lid cut 2in sq hole 2in high you can cut one on each side in the winter I put a light bulb under the lid in the bucket that keeps it from freezing works good for me ig you only got a few birds tou could use a galon bucket


Good idea thanks for the help

My original intention was to build a redrose loft down the road for breeders, and a kit box for the trained flyers............ I found the plans was going to send the bill of material for the projects to the hardware store..... but Now I am starting to thing I might need a double car garage...... 

I am trying to figure something out here..... 

1) for white dove release, most weddings are in the summer, and that's when the birds are breeding so I can't fly my breeders.. Right? 

2) I would like to have a team of 15-20 to fly.......... I am thinking that 4 pairs as breeders would maintain that size team would they not? I know that there would be losses, and individuals that get too old to fly..... but 4 pairs would raise enough replacements would they not? 

3) is it possible to keep the team from breeding? if they are kept over from one year to the next? OR does the team need 2 kit boxes, one for males and one for females?


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Kit boxes are not meant to house the birds. They are way too small. I think the recommended thing is 2 or 3 square feet per bird. If you build a loft yourself the cost might be $200.00 to 300.00 dollars. Nothing fancy but 6' X 8'-
8 or 9 sheets of plywood, 20 - 30 2X4's and some wire screen. The birds would be more comfortable. You would have to separate the sexes or use wooden / plastic eggs too.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

I even saw a pigeon loft above a garage. It had steps on the outside going up to it with a small landing where you would enter the loft. Nice set-up.


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

I know that Failing to plan is planning to fail. If I were planning a trip I would start with my destination, and then work out how I am going to get there. 

*Goal * white Pigeon Release. From the research I have done it would seem that a person might want anywhere between 1-12 pigeons released. Therefore my goal would be to train a team of 20, to allow for losses, birds that just flew yesterday..... ect to always have 12 available to go. 

To have a team of 20 -24, I figure on a 50% replacement of the team per year. That would allow for losses to hawks, those who don't return, and selection. Selection would be based on keeping the team as uniform looking as possible, and speed. Not because it is a race, but the faster home, the sooner they are safe. 50% of the team means I need 10-12 birds to join the team each year...... So I need to raise at least 25 to allow for training losses ect... and selection. 

If each pair raises approximately 8 and I keep 4 pairs, I would raise 32, from which to pick my 25 from, allowing me some birds to sell. 3 pairs would probably be sufficient, but allowing for infertility, poor parenting, death 4 would be better. 

What am I missing to make my plan more manageable? 

I can't think of building without knowing how I will manage my birds, kind of like a flow chart.


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

I think a 50% loss every year would be high but I guess it would depend on the birds themselves. I have 100 birds and I loose maybe 4-5 a year 1-2 to hawks. Also you should plan on a larger loft in the beginning because you will always wind up with more birds than you think you need lol. The birds will teach you more than anyone.


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

White Homers said:


> I think a 50% loss every year would be high but I guess it would depend on the birds themselves. I have 100 birds and I loose maybe 4-5 a year 1-2 to hawks. Also you should plan on a larger loft in the beginning because you will always wind up with more birds than you think you need lol. The birds will teach you more than anyone.


I was thinking that 50% was high, but there are other reasons than death to replace a member of the team...... I am thinking the MVP would leave the fly for the breeding loft......... There would be older birds that would be retiring/replaced..... Then there are those that don't come home......... The birds I bought came from a show flock and haven't homed for a few generations so at least at first, I have to select for homing ability.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why did you buy show birds? Show homers are different than racing homers.


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

No, They are not American show racers, they are homing pigeons, but the guy I bought them from didn't fly them. He raised them as prisoner birds and showed them in the homer class. His original stock came from a release place in Ontario, but I don't know how many generations haven't flown.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh okay. Thanks.


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

Pigeons in captivity can live for 15 yrs. I have a friend who fly's birds that are 10 yrs old and no problem. Your main losses will be from lost birds which if they are good homers shouldn't be bad and hawks. You will find out pretty quickly how much homing ability they have. If you are just going to use them for weddings and funerals you probably won't be flying them more than 50 miles or so. That is just a warm up flight for good homer's.


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

Three weeks in and no mating activity at all going on...... kind of disappointing really...... it's a pretty poor farmer that can't breed pigeons. They surive just fine in the wild.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Unless you've got all cocks, there should be an egg or two in three weeks? I start breeding in January by manipulating the lights to make them think it's spring. I'm assuming yours get ample light. Nest boxes and bowls....nesting material...All those things help get them in the mood. Even if they're only yearlings they should be getting with it? If they were all hens, there's a chance that you'd have an egg or two. That's about all I can think of as reasons holding them back. Good luck!


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDarhQdszEg


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

The first week they were here, I did get two eggs, so I know that there is at least one female, but they didn't make a nest or anything. Right now they are moulting...... there heads are about 1/2 naked.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

If they're moulting that heavy....must be a big difference in available light or temperature or something from where they came from? That may slow them down though?


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

all I can do is wait.


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

I was just talking to the guy I bought them from, and he had them in a horse stall that had no windows, so he had the lights on 24 hrs per day.......... I didn't ask that before, I just put them in a pen with windows and left them on natural day light.......


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

That would explain the moulting.


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

I think they will be happier with a night to sleep.. I am just wondering if it would hamper their homing instinct to be raised in an artificially lite pen where they never even saw outside or the sun. What do you think?


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

I think the amount of light may be your problem. Pigeons moult with the change of light. In the summer after June 21 the days get shorter they start to moult. Now that you are giving them natural light to them the days are getting shorter being that they had light all the time. Not good to have them on 24 hours of light 365. I think your birds are very confused right now. Give them time to readjust to natural light and you will be good. People do manipulate lights on or off to get birds to moult early or later depending on race schedules breeding etc. Since you are just keeping them for your own pleasure natural light is the way to go.


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

I am not sure how many generations he has raised on 24 hr lights with no windows, but I am a little concerned that it might have interfered with their homing instinct, considering that they haven't even seen outside, or the sun or anything... I guess only time will tell. I will hatch as many as I can and fly them... I can only breed from the ones that return so that will naturally select for homing instinct.......... You know, should they ever decide to mate up, and lay an egg or two......... So far there is a lot of waiting to raising pigeons.


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

Soon you will be saying no more eggs please. As far as homing ability I think once they reboot with being able to see the sun you should be ok.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

White Homers said:


> Soon you will be saying no more eggs please. As far as homing ability I think once they reboot with being able to see the sun you should be ok.


I agree with this post. Once they adjust and settle down, they will be fine. They have to get used to their new place. On top of that they need to adjust to the sudden change in lighting. They'll be fine.


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, tomorrow it will be six weeks since my birds arrived. so far a huge disappointment...... they are feathering in again, no sign of mating or nesting or cooing or anything...... still just standing there on their roosts looking at me...... They come down to eat and drink, but that's it...... I hand feed them shelled peanuts at night, so they come down when I go in at night.......... Who would have guessed something that reproduces so naturally in the wild would be so hard to breed in captivity.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't remember if you said how old you thought these birds were. If they were born this year, then I wouldn't expect much for a while, we've talked about the possibility of all being of the same sex, otherwise I've got no clue.


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

Are you using any nest bowls and boxes?


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

White Homers said:


> Are you using any nest bowls and boxes?


This. ^^^^^^^


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

I built them some 1 foot cube boxes, put pine shavings in them The day they arrived, and then the a couple of days later..... I got an egg ( total of 2). During that time, I did see a pair mating, unless it was a same sex mating, then I as least have one pair.


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

One cubic foot is a little small. The box should be big enough to hold 2 nest bowls. When the babies are around 2 weeks old the female will lay 2 more eggs and the male will take over most baby duties on the older chicks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

1 foot boxes aren't even large enough for the 2 parents to be in at the same time, never mind once there are babies. 24 inches across and maybe 16 inches back anyway would be good for breeding. This would allow you to put a bowl at each end. Even if you didn't use bowls, they could put a nest at each end. They like to start a new nest when the babies are a couple of weeks old or so. This gives them room to do that.
Also, providing them with nesting materials helps. They will take it and put it in the boxes to make a nest. They like to collect it themselves, so just leave straw or tobacco stems or whatever in the loft where they can take it. Wood chips aren't enough.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

If you've got pairs that are intent on nesting......they'll do it on the floor. Good points about the size of nest boxes, but back to the question at hand, I'm still puzzled....don't get discouraged....just might have to add some new birds to the mix?


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

When I bought them.....They were available before I was quite ready for them. I threw some nests together since I got those two eggs, I threw together something for nests, from what I had on hand. I have two Bantam coops that are 30" cubed and I was planning to leave two pairs in the pen they are now, and put one pair in each of the coops, so that I could know parentage for sure so I knew who raised the best homing instinct. 6 weeks later, I still can't tell the males and females apart, let on know which ones are pairs so they are all still together.


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

It has to be because the guy I got them from had them on 24 hr a day light, and I put them on natural day length.............. but they are definitely a frustrating little bird........ lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe it is the lighting change, but I would think they would have adjusted by now. Somebody should be pairing up.


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

I do like the birds..... I shell peanuts for them at their night feeding, so when I come in they get down and come right over, Some of them will take the peanuts right out of my hand. They are a beautiful bird. So I will just keep feeding them, at least until fall...... if they don't produce young, then they will have to go.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Please keep us updated on them.


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

Most people ask how to get them to stop breading lol.


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

Week Eight, 

No signs of mating that I can tell, no nest building....... BUT at least now when I walk by the loft, I can hear them cooing, which they haven't been doing until now....... maybe at least they are starting to speak to each other about the possibility of raising some children......... The irony is that if I had bought meat king baby chicks on the day I got the pigeons I could be butchering 8-10 pound birds this week, instead I got 2 eggs.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That isn't even remotely funny


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

............and they didn[t even sit on the two eggs I did get, but they are pretty


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

I wasn't really trying to be funny.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well this is a pigeon advocacy site.


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't know what that means.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

We are for pigeons and keeping them. Not for talk of butchering or killing them.


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh, ok. But the chicks I was talking about was boiler chicks as in chickens, which I have raised annually for the last twenty years. I am not raising squab. I just meant that in the same length of time for caring for these birds I could have done something productive. This is my first experience with pigeons, but I have exhibited poultry for several years.


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

Week 9, This morning one bird was cooing and turning in circles..... obviously a male, and the closest thing I have seen to courting....... Maybe they might start doing something soon....... if they don't soon start I won't be keeping them, so hopefully they start soon........


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'll give you credit for not giving up....I'd have tried something else by now.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I also totally get your comment about the chickens. Continued good luck.


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

week 10, some wandering around, turning in circles and cooing, but no other signs of any thing happening......... The birds are pretty but they are on borrowed time now..... I can't fly them, can't get babies out of them.... I was so excited going in. They have more than 2 square feet per bird..... each bird has it's own roost, free choice water, and 20% gamebird breeder, mixed with wheat and bird seed, hand fed peanuts.. They have nest boxes, hay......... and a very frustrated owner....... I thought pigoens would be easier than water fowl, but I guess I was wrong!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'll trade your birds for mine any day. That's what I want. Birds that don't breed!

Maybe you have all females. Is it possible to post a picture of the loft?


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Maybe you should just find some weanlings to buy. Work on getting them settled and flying. While that's going on maybe you can get a few mated pairs and find a home for these birds you have.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Maybe someone listed here could help. http://www.pigeonfanciers.ca/newbrunswick.html


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

I have an egg! in one of the nests when I went to feed them this morning.


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

There you go you are on your way in a few weeks you will have a couple of birds flying.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Please keep us updated.


----------



## Corsara (May 1, 2017)

Just read through the thread, sounds exciting! I hope it continues to go well. I actually have plans for releases myself, so I'll be following with interest. I've done a couple of funeral releases.


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

Would the bird that is standing in the nest over top of the egg be the female?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes it would..................She is guarding it till she lays the second egg.


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

They will both start sitting when the second egg is laid.


----------



## DonnyVillanLofts (May 5, 2017)

If your pigeons are just starting cooing are you sure of all their ages they might not be ready yet pigeons start cooing at around 7-8 weeks if I'm correct! I know you said you'd had eggs but can you be sure of all the birds ages?


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

I am not real sure of anything, lol

They are wearing 2016 bands, but even that doesn't mean a whole lot, depending on who banded them.

They definitely weren't squeaking. I just meant that when I walked by the building I could hear them cooing, and cooing. Before that they were pretty much silent. Of course when I go in the building they stop doing anything, and just look at me.... that's cause I hand feed them peanuts.


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

the second egg has arrived in the nest and the bird seems to be setting on them...... Second nest has one egg in it, so there has to be at least 2 females.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This is wonderful! Keep us updated!


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

Fantastic took awhile but now you are on your way. Before you know it you will need more room


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

Probably sooner than I think.


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

I wrote down the lay bands of the setting birds at morning chore time, and the legband number of the bird on the nest mid afternoon..... so now I have identified two pairs.. and I have two pairs setting.......... not sure what's going on with the other two pairs yet. 

Because I intend to wean at 24 days to the flying loft, I bought two coloured males this past weekend. The guys around here that fly birds told me to clip their wing to keep them on the floor, so if any of the babies needed feeding they would feed them...... 

There were several "pigeon guys" at the show, so they taught me different methods of telling them males from the females, feeding ideas, how they train their fliers........There were probably a couple hundred pigeons in the show. I was showing bantam chickens though.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

minister man said:


> Because I intend to wean at 24 days to the flying loft, I bought two coloured males this past weekend. The guys around here that fly birds told me to clip their wing to keep them on the floor, so if any of the babies needed feeding they would feed them......
> 
> .


I'm not entirely sure about this. I've found that males will feed other babies, if they are feeding theirs too. But two males with no babies to feed?


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

Are your babies on the floor? Never heard of clipping feathers so that babies on the floor are fed. Parents and other adults that have babies will feed each others babies if they are around the same age even when they have left the nest. If you have extra males then they may cause a problem. I let my birds ween themselves and I find the babies learn quicker from their parents to eat and drink just takes another couple of days and then they can be removed. Remember they are not chickens. Chickens after hatching eat on their own.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Males not feeding babies will more likely hurt the babies.


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

I found a fairly local guy that flies his birds, and he gave me the following instructions for training them. 

He told me to build a loft with an aviary that opens and also acts as a landing board. 

Hatch the babies, remove them from the nest at 24 days old, and put them on the floor in the building they will fly from ( the one mentioned above) This is where he told me to put a couple of males on the floor to help feed. 

At 42 days open the aviary and let them fly, then after they are flying out of site for 5-6 minutes, then start taking them out farther and farther to toss them. 

So how do the rest of you train your birds?


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

I have been watching this guys videos 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKaDxXyOu2I

learning lots, like his milk crate nests and very basic lofts with beautiful birds.


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

It is a little more complicated than just opening the loft and letting them fly. First you have to teach the birds to come to a call when you are feeding them this can be a whistle shaking a can with some grain in it calling them with your voice anything so that they know that it is dinner time. After they learn the feed call put them out into the aviary and close the aviary door so that they can look around and get their bearings. When you want them back in open the door to the loft and call them in for feed. After they know how to get back into the loft and they are coming in when you feed them open the aviary and let them go out by themselves. Never let them out at this point after they have been fed or you will have no control over them. Do not scare them at this point you want them to know the loft is their safe place. They will hang out on the loft for a few days before flying around. They may land in trees on the ground etc they are learning. When you want them in call them in to eat and close the door. After a couple of days they should start flying around the loft. When they land on the loft call them in. Hanging out on the loft is hawk bait so it is important you stay with them when they are out. Predators would love to get a bird that is just learning the ropes. After they start routing (leaving the area for 30min or more) you can start taking them away 1 mile, 5 miles etc. Pigeons love repetition they are very smart I had read somewhere that they are like a 3yr old. As far as leaving them with a couple of males that do not have any babies I think you would be asking for trouble. They will be begging to be fed and the males may just attack them be very careful if you do this I would not.


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

Milk crates are not big enough for the birds to nest in unless they are large. The nest boxes should be big enough for 2 nest bowls. When the babies are about 2 weeks old the hen will lay 2 more eggs and she needs room for this with the older babies still in the box. If the nest boxes are too small they will take over 2 nest boxes and you may have a lot of fighting as they are very territorial of the nests. Easier just to give them something larger.


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

I have one pair that is setting on the floor of the loft. I would like to move them to a pair cage, so I will know they are a pair. I figure I can't move them while they are setting, and 10 days after they hatch, they will start the second nest ( I hope) so can I move the young birds after they hatch and before they lay the second round? or do I have to leave them where they are? Maybe I am better off to built a wire cage, and set it over the pair on the floor to give them a pair cage?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you move the babies, they may abandon them. Would have been better off moving them off the floor right away when they started there. If the parents start another nest somewhere when the babies are still very young, they won't be safe on the floor alone. Maybe by the time they are a couple of weeks old the parents will know them as their own and not abandon. 
Putting a cage over them as you suggested may be the best way to do it. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

Since you were waiting so long for them to mate up you should have had the nest boxes made by now. I would just make the boxes and let them pick which one they like. Make more boxes than pairs you have.


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

An interesting video on youtube you may be interested in is The Secret Life of Pigeons.


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

I will check out the movie. I built nests, but the pair decided to lay and set on the floor instead of in one of them......... It was pretty hard to lock them in in pairs before they started laying and setting since I didn't know which ones were males and which ones are females. It's pretty hard to put one of each in a cage if you have no idea who's who.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

minister man said:


> I will check out the movie. I built nests, but the pair decided to lay and set on the floor instead of in one of them......... It was pretty hard to lock them in in pairs before they started laying and setting since I didn't know which ones were males and which ones are females. *It's pretty hard to put one of each in a cage if you have no idea who's who.*




Not the best way to do it anyway. If you just put them in a cage together, the male can really hurt the female.
For that pair I think your idea of putting the cage around them wasn't a bad idea.


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

Sorry misunderstood I thought they laid on the floor because of no nest boxes. I have a pair that no matter what I do will lay on the floor. I eventually made a box for them on the floor. They are happy now.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I have some that prefer the floor also, and I have plenty of empty boxes. I try to switch out the eggs with fake (because I have too many birds now!), but if I miss someone and they hatch, if their in a bad spot I make a box around them with bricks and a board on top. Just have to make sure the top board is secure and doesn't fall on the babies.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> I have some that prefer the floor also, and I have plenty of empty boxes. I try to switch out the eggs with fake (because I have too many birds now!), but if I miss someone and they hatch, if their in a bad spot I make a box around them with bricks and a board on top. Just have to make sure the top board is secure and doesn't fall on the babies.


That's a good idea. Keeps them safer.


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, the day is finally here........ I went into the loft tonight and the hen of the first pair to set stood up, and I could see underneath her that egg one is pipped and the little beak is doing it's job.........tomorrow is day 18 since the second egg was laid so I am expecting a hatchling in the morning.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

First baby? Congratulations!


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

This morning the first baby has the end off the shell, He/she still has the shell on the other end, lol so just kicking their way out..... No sign of the other egg pipping, so she might be only going to have one......... but that's a start........


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Give the other egg time.


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

Here you go congratulations.


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

I only got one out of the first nest, but I got two out of the second nest yesterday.


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

My first baby is 7 days old today, so I put his band on..... Two more will be 7 days on Thursday....... 

I bought two additional pairs at a poultry meet on June 4. One of them is setting, although she only laid one egg, the other pair laid their first egg today....... It looks like there will be babies this summer after all.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Congrats on your first band!
It's a good idea to quarantine any new birds for a month before putting them in with your birds, or you take a chance of introducing sickness to your other birds. This also gives you time to worm them or treat for anything else that might come up in that time.


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

i need to worm them? how do I do that?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, it's a good idea. You can buy dewormers online. I rotate between Moxidectin Plus, Mediworm by Medpet, and Avio Ekto/Endo. Will treat roundworms, hairworms, tapeworms and other things. Treat, then treat 2 weeks later. Always treat new birds for worms, and most treat birds that fly outside a couple of times a year anyway.


----------

